# What was your first sig on this forum



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

not that u made...unless u made ur first one...but the first u ever had on here mine was this one










i forget the guys name though start with a D and it was a short username...anyways.....do yall still have yalls first sig u used on here?


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Made by the magical Toxic.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think Nikko's made it and then MJB touched it up because the background didnt match up right, maybe it was the other way around to I cant remember.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

It was from the homie plazz, I'll find it but it was of Andy and Nate Diaz.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

could this thread possibly be in the lounge more so than the graphics?...idk whichever


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

It was this one by Nikos


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

My first one was:


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

look under made by themuffinman


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

ive never had one yet


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Ah yes the first sig. This was mine.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

bail3yz said:


> ive never had one yet


I will volnteer my services to fix this travesty. just let me know who you want in it.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

This was the first sig I had on here but I wouldn't say I chose it as such.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I forgot all about that one, if it makes you feel better the one I got Ramzee with was much worse.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

It doesn't but the Huerta sig I sported after that sure made me feel better:


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

Since I've been a cheapskate and not paid for premium membership yet I have never been able to have a fancy sig like most of you, but I remember my first sig was just plain text and it looked something like this:

Tim Sylvia = the most explosive athlete


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

"Giraffes were created when Sokoudjou uppercut a horse"

And


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

haha i love it


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

This was my first REAL sig. It was made for the UFC Fantasy game we had on here for a while...that was fun. Oh and that is when I started carrying "The Great" under my username; in honor of the man Nate Marquardt!:










I still rock it quite often but just depends on who has a fight coming up. I like to try and support my favorite fighter on the upcoming card with my sig. :thumbsup:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

But I prefer my second one I posted though:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

The one I have right now is my first one.


----------

